# Help finding old halloween music from a one-sided record.



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hall Of The Mountain King" perhaps?

*On October 31, when the sun goes to rest, That's the night of Halloween when fun is at it's best.
Late at night the witches howl. goblins prowl, here and there,
That's the night of Halloween when fun is at it's best.*.


----------



## nfrblnd (Oct 28, 2011)

*thank you*

do you know if i can find a download somewhere that i can listen to and know if this is the one? i thank you for your help.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try YouTube to see if there's a video of it.


----------

